# Gobbler Guillotine



## PubTender (Aug 9, 2004)

Any have any thoughts on these?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I have been waiting to hear from somebody that actually used one. I have pondered using it but seems like you might need to buy several because I am not sure how well they would hold up for practice...I am sure they dont fly like the broadhead that one might normally use?!


----------



## Mishotgun (Jan 22, 2000)

Saw this link on a website the other day. http://www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com/


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

If you are going to use these heads, then you need to use thier arrows as well. You will not be able to just take them and shoot them out of your current whitetail set up.There will be tuning issues. You will need to tune your bow to shoot them then retune your bow back to shoot your whitetail arrows and heads. If you are serious about bow hunting turkeys them buy a seperate bow just to shoot the Guillotine. If you just want to do it once, then use the same arrows and heads as you do for whitetail. 
The Guillotines are deadly and they give you a 4-6" margin of error, but you still need to practice with them. 
Another thing that my taxidermist friend pointed out. If you cut the head off and decide that you want a full mount, then you will have to buy a plastic head or find a freeze dired head at an extra cost.


----------



## Northwood (Mar 3, 2005)

I tried them and they were more hassle than they were worth. I hate re-tuning my bow after I get it zeroed in. Gonna go back to a thunderhead with a gobbler stopper this spring. Not sure why I tinkered with a method that wasn't broke.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I felt like I was watching the Nick Berg video. If anybody gets these and tries them out, POST IT here!!!They don't look like the'd be all that accurate except at very close range.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

there was a large thread about this last year. do a search on it.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Interesting but kind of sick how they named all the birds they were whacking :lol: Different concept though.

AW


----------

